# miniature raised panel & rail and stiles



## hawkeye (Nov 29, 2004)

does anyone make a miniature rail & stile with raised panel bit for making jewelry or other small box's


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hawkeye

I have the set below and it's a great set made just for that job..

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=03002&d=86&b=1
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=02006&d=86&b=1
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=86&p=1

If you order the router bit set BESURE to get the DVD at a great price, Marc Sommerfeld will show you how to use this great set...the SAFE Way, with many tricks like making 2 " panels and making 4" R & S frames.....with some shop made jigs to keep it safe and easy...I'm not sure if you have tried making door/frame parts that are 1/2" thick and only 1" wide by 4" long ,it can be tricky to keep all your finges.  I would just add one thing to his video and that would be ,use wider stock and do both edges of the board and then rip them to size after the router job...this will take care of the rip out on the ends of soft wood plus it's bit safer.......

-----------
If you like Freud router bits here's a link to a web site..they are running a close out sale... the set Charles posted can be had for about 70.oo for the R & S pair, but I didn't find the panel cutter, but you may need to look around for it..

http://www.freudtoolsonline.com/Door_Window_s/359.htm
============



hawkeye said:


> does anyone make a miniature rail & stile with raised panel bit for making jewelry or other small box's


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

hawkeye said:


> does anyone make a miniature rail & stile with raised panel bit for making jewelry or other small box's


Hi Hawkeye,

Welcome to the group. There are basically two options available for making mini R&S. The ones like Bj linked have an ogee profile that turns to more of a round in the thinner stock. The one that Freud offers has a different type of ogee that stays the same no matter the thickness:


----------



## Ashore (Feb 26, 2008)

Try this guy 
Roger Gifkin he's Australian I know but IMO makes the best dovetail , finger jig and cutters for small boxes
Normal disclaimer have no affiliation with him other than I own some of his stuff and have found it fantastic to use and the results are always great even for me
Rgds


----------



## woodcarver (Dec 12, 2007)

Charles M said:


> Hi Hawkeye,
> 
> Welcome to the group. There are basically two options available for making mini R&S. The ones like Bj linked have an ogee profile that turns to more of a round in the thinner stock. The one that Freud offers has a different type of ogee that stays the same no matter the thickness:


 Charles,

Is this site too good to be true? 
http://www.freudtoolsonline.com/Door_Window_s/359.htm
I recently purchased what I thought was a Freud TS blade. In the package it looked good. It turned out to be a knockoff, cheap plating and thin carbide. It was not at all like my other Freud blades.

Tony


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Tony,

I am not familiar with that site and it looks like they only have a few items that are actually available. As far as I know they are not currently an authorized Freud dealer. Perhaps someone else in the group has some experience purchasing from them.

Sorry to hear you were stuck with a knock-off. It's a constant battle for us to stop the copies and the copyright violations.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

Doing a bit of checking I see Freud shows the company as a authorized Freud dealer or am I wrong ? I was going to buy a saw blade and I don't want to get a knockoff ...
============
http://www.freudtoolsonline.com/aboutus.asp 

www.FreudToolsOnline.com is owned and operated as a marketing resource of
Slivers Mill, Alden/Elma, NY
Freud Tools Online c/o Slivers Mill
8080 Clinton St
Elma, NY 14059

=============


 Charles M said:


> Tony,
> 
> I am not familiar with that site and it looks like they only have a few items that are actually available. As far as I know they are not currently an authorized Freud dealer. Perhaps someone else in the group has some experience purchasing from them.
> 
> Sorry to hear you were stuck with a knock-off. It's a constant battle for us to stop the copies and the copyright violations.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woodcraft also sells an inexpensive mini R&S set.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bj,

I'm not in the sales dept so I don't claim to know about every dealer. Just going by what I was told.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Charles

I just used your web site and the dealer locator to find the info, it's hard to know all about a big company like yours I'm sure .. 

I guess I will order the saw blade and it should be fine...I think...

==========



Charles M said:


> Bj,
> 
> I'm not in the sales dept so I don't claim to know about every dealer. Just going by what I was told.


----------



## waverider117 (Mar 31, 2008)

*miniature rail & stile set*



hawkeye said:


> does anyone make a miniature rail & stile with raised panel bit for making jewelry or other small box's




Hi
check out these from ebay seller reliable-products
Tried to post the URL, but I guess its not allowed on this forum
Anyways you can just do a search for the seller and see all his items
I have bought a few things from him, he has some nice item
regards
wave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wave

I also buy his bits, I just got a great set from him... 

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZreliableQ2dproducts

miniature raised panel & rail ▼
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MINIATURE-RAIL-STILE-ROUTER-BIT-SET-NR_W0QQitemZ200212238081QQihZ010QQcategoryZ50387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

the one I got is below
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/7563-edging-table.html

======


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Doesn't look like a place I would buy from.

**************************************
www.freudtoolsonline.com is owned and operated as a marketing resource of Slivers Mill, Alden/Elma, NY

Freud Tools Online c/o Slivers Mill
8080 Clinton St
Elma, NY 14059

716-683-1789

This site and the materials and products on this site are provided "as is" and without warranties of any kind, whether express or implied. To the fullest extent permissible pursuant to applicable law, Slivers Mill disclaims all warranties, express or implied, including, but not limited to, implied warranties of merchantability and fitness for a particular purpose and non-infringement.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

I'm not to sure what you are saying ..
The key words maybe " original purchaser,retail "

========

Freud's Lifetime Guarantee

FREUD LIMITED LIFETIME CUTTING TOOL WARRANTY

All Freud tools are engineered and manufactured to the highest of standards. 
Your satisfaction is a dominant consideration. 
Freud warrants to the original purchaser at retail that each new Freud tool shall be free from defects in material and workmanship, subject to the Guidelines below. 
Upon verification of failure or malfunction, Freud shall, at its option, within sixty (60) days, repair or replace the tool, subject to the Guidelines below.


http://www.freudtoolsonline.com/Articles.asp?ID=123

=============


----------



## waverider117 (Mar 31, 2008)

*miniature rail & stile*



hawkeye said:


> does anyone make a miniature rail & stile with raised panel bit for making jewelry or other small box's


Hi
I have not purchased this particular set, but a friend of mine has and he really liked the cuts
They sell only on ebay, but their quality is similiar to MLCS and they have excellent prices
I can't post URLS because I do not have enough posts, but if you go to ebay and enter this item number you will see the set 290297171961 
regards
wave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Here's just one more set, the set below will let you make a door frame and raise panel that's 2" x 3" ,now that's small  great for making clocks,great looking boxes,or the light looking doors for standard cabinets, "3/4" to 1" wide door frame parts", etc.

=======

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=03002


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A bit off-topic, but William R. Robinson makes antique reproductions at 1/12 scale:

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ProjectsAndDesign/ProjectsAndDesignArticle.aspx?id=31688

But, I'm guessing that he uses his miniature handtools to make the raised panels.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Holy cow, that is some tiny stuff.

Steve Bolton


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG how does someone have THAT much patience? That is incredible!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, I thought Robinson's work was impressive, too. What really blew me away was that he also makes _working_ hardware for the miniature furniture, including drawer locks. Simply amazing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

I would say the same as you and Deb amazing but I would add Why, it's looks like he may have been a clock/watch maker at one time..it's hard to break old habits 


==== 



Ralph Barker said:


> Yes, I thought Robinson's work was impressive, too. What really blew me away was that he also makes _working_ hardware for the miniature furniture, including drawer locks. Simply amazing.


----------

